# AGS nationals results?



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know anyone who went to the AGS Nationals? I think it finished up Saturday and I am wondering what herds took top honors this year...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i dont know for sure.. my friend shows nubians and nigerians.. i think she took gch nubian junior doe


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

AGS just posted the nationals results on their webpage. btw, anyone else excited about the fact that Nigerians get to be at ADGA Nationals this year?! Course I won't be driving to Kentucky but I'm plenty of folks will!
(Drumroll please...)

NIGERIAN
National Champion Senior Doe: Majyk Hills GWD Antonia Novella owned by Mary Jo Clendening
Reserve National Champion Sr Doe: ARMCH Lost Valley Callisto owne by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
National Best Udder:Majyk Hills GWD Antonia Novella owned by Mary Jo Clendening
National Champion Junior Doe: Lost Valley DAX Revelation owned by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
Res National Champion Jr Doe: Lost Valley ML Cabernet owned by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
National Champion Best 3 Jrs: owned by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
National Champion Jr Get of Sire: MCH Lost Valley Malachi *S owned by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
National Champion Buck: ARMCH Lost Valley Tae-Bo +*S E owned by Audrey & Amy Kowalik
Res National Champion Buck: Fall Creek Sebastian Back owned by Lois Jordan


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

NUbian Results: My friend won Resserve champion senior and junior doe, and best udder!!!! I help jena at shows around here and her doe lily is a suberb doe! she's gorgeous!!!!!
NUBIAN
National Champion Senior Doe: SGCH Goldthwaite Brianna owned by Beverly Goldthwaite
Reserve National Champion Sr Doe: Globe Theater's Easter Lily owned by Jena Williams
National Best Udder:Globe Theater's Easter Lily owned by Jena Williams
National Champion Junior Doe: Goldthwaite Silverette owned by Beverly Goldthwaite
Res National Champion Jr Doe: Urban Acres Charming Melody owned by Jena Williams
National Champion Buck: Foxwood SO Majestic owned by Robin & Rhonda Nichols
Res National Champion Buck: Chalivah MMV Elvis owned by Kathryn & Rasia Lundgren


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats to your friend SDK! That is awesome!

Lynda, I've never even heard of Majyk Hills, do they have a website? They must have some nice nigerians.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

When you google Majyk Hills all it brings up are LaManchas on other people's pages... if anyone has a link for their NDs, I'm curious as well.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know the doe is somehow related to the forrest-pride lamancha herd... just google her name she pops up


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am glad to hear other people hadn't heard of Majyk Hills either, I was worried that it was just me, the ignorant newbie 

I searched and searched and couldn't find anything on Majyk Hills. I found some goats in other people's herds but no actual website... Here's a pedigree of Majyk Hills Star Shine, can't find a pic of the buck himself tho: http://blackduckdesign.com/BlackDuckFarm/index.cfm?page=view_pedigree2.cfm&goat_no=410

:sigh: Must be a local Missouri breeder? And Antonia must have one heck of an udder to place in front of Lost Valley Callisto! http://www.lostvalleynigerians.com/MCH_CH_Does/mch_ch_does.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They must have some nice nigerians. To bad they don't have a website.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Majyk Hill's website, I think that Andrea Forrest(Forrest Pride) is/was the breeder/owner of the herd, they used to breed LaManchas, now they do nigis: http://forrestpride.com/majykhills/


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

forrest pride still raises lamanchas


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Forrest Pride still does munchies, but Majyk Hill used to breed munchies.


----------

